# CS5.5 Going Up in Price?



## Jurego (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn you Adobe...

Rumor has it that Adobe is going to be upping the price of their Adobe CS5.5 packages on April 27th. If you've purchased the previous version CS5 on or after March 10th, 2011 you're eligible for a free upgrade to CS5.5. That ALSO means that if you buy CS5 by April 27, you can avoid the rumoured price increase.

Who'll be updating to the new 5.5? Who's waiting for CS6?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

One more reason they won't be getting my money yet again this time around. I didn't do CS5, not going to do CS5.5 and for that matter probably not going to do CS6 either. It's just too hard to justify spending the money over and over again for all kinds of new bells and whistles that I won't use. Honestly at this point about the only thing I really use photoshop for on a regular basis is for soft proofing because they once again didn't include that ability in Lightroom. That and stitching panorama's (which I don't do all that often).


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I skipped CS4 and was glad for it. Parts of CS5 I really dig, especially in Illustrator and, to a lesser degree, Photoshop. But no way am I going to shell out for a mere half step. Damn those greedhead weasels at Adobe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Max said:


> I skipped CS4 and was glad for it. Parts of CS5 I really dig, especially in Illustrator and, to a lesser degree, Photoshop. But no way am I going to shell out for a mere half step. Damn those greedhead weasels at Adobe.


Yep it's pretty crazy to be charging for a .5 upgrade and so soon after the previous. If it wasn't for the PPC->Intel transition I bet a lot of my clients would still be using much older versions too.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

And now they're going to a subscription-based model... I feel leery about the whole deal. Seems like a cash grab to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep, makes you wonder for sure. I'm worried that they are taking the approach "You want bug fixes? Buy the new version" .. that's what this seems to be to me at the very least. Software companies used to stand behind their products and actually try to fix up issues with them, now it's more of a push to try and get people to keep shelling out money over and over again. Now if CS was $50 I wouldn't care as much, but it's not anywhere near that unfortunately.

One of my clients shoot video tutorial for photography ... last week I spent a few minutes discussing CS 5.5 with them and how difficult it was to actually get it sorted out. For the upgrade path he wanted to take he was told he had to purchase CS5 and then CS 5.5 (he was coming from CS4) ... but the problem was he couldn't find a way to actually purchase the CS5 upgrade from adobe's website as all they were selling was CS 5.5. Even the adobe rep he was on the phone with couldn't find it. Sad state of affairs if you ask me.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

at a quick glance many of the new features is around developing for multiple mobile platforms. If this doesn't freak your beak, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Max said:


> I skipped CS4 and was glad for it. Parts of CS5 I really dig, especially in Illustrator and, to a lesser degree, Photoshop. But no way am I going to shell out for a mere half step. Damn those greedhead weasels at Adobe.


Agreed on the greedhead weasels...lol

I did the same and skipped CS4...mind you that's only PhotoShop now, gave up upgrading Illustrator and GoLive several years back as I could not justify the cost. Two hundred USD per upgrade each and every time is enough. I'll be skipping this half version as well.


----------



## alanbeast (May 6, 2011)

Was on CS3 and revently went to CS5.

Didn't even know about 5.5.

Seems too early for 6.


----------

